# Booking Channel Tunnel



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

When is the cheapest time to book the Channel Tunnel, now 4 months before I plan to travel, or 2 weeks before I travel when I have more Tesco tokens to pay for it, or is it just pot luck.

Charlie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Are you a member of Canping and Caravan Club? Try them for a price.

Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

SandJ said:


> Are you a member of Canping and Caravan Club? Try them for a price.


Do the "Canping and Caravan Club" accept Tesco vouchers then? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie

It's a "how long is a piece of string" question. The price will depend on the date, time and popularity of the crossing you want. If you're reasonably flexible as to date and time I would wait a while and save mote vouchers but if you've a definite crossing in mind, book it ASAP.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi

The cheapest single crossing on the tunnel/in the tunnel for a motorhome is £61.

I recently added a thread stating that prices were up and down like a yo-yo. My view is if you are happy with the price, book it.

The latest batch of Tesco vouchers should be with you very soon - due in May. The next run will be mid-late August.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Booking Eurotunnel*

Hello,

Booking Eurotunnel the Cheapest Long Stay single as Russel stated is £61 for a Motorhome. For Day Trips and short Breaks it is £28/£42.

I too have waited for Tesco vouchers and lost out on cost as the price has increased dramaticly, only to drop again. I have also gained by waiting as a crossing once went down from £158 to £81!.

Just out of interest, has anyone ever booked a motorhome on as a Van whuch is cheaper and managed to get away with it?.

Trev.


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

You could buy some shares !!
http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main...lders/ukcShareholderGuide/ukpTravelPrivileges


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I picked out our travel times and £61 out and £84 back although I could have got another £61 if I altered by a day. Booked this some weeks agon and then decided not to go to Fr until later due wx forecast and got exactly the same prices, and no charge for altering at all. I was substantially impressed as in other years I have had to pay £30 admin or a really evil price. I am even more suprised that with the Euro as strong as it is that prices have not gone up.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Van*

So,

Has anyone ever booked Eurotunnel as say a SprinterDucato Van rather than a Motorhome?.

You can confess by PM if you prefer!.

Trev


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

My son has just returned with his self built conversion - He booked it on as a van but was stopped just before he boarded for having the wrong colour something or other on his mirror. He had to return to the check in and argue his case - He got away with it, just... Not recommended 8O 

Have just had to pay £200 return for my trip next week 8O 8O 8O


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Colour*

Hello Autoquest,

Thanks for the info. I thought there was a colour system in-place.

Guess I wil just have to pay the extra (use more vouchers).

Thanks,
Trev.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We've just returned from a trip across the water via the tunnel.

We originally booked it yonks ago, but we needed to change our return journey (bring it forward by 2 weeks) and were somewhat surprised at the hike in fee we were quoted by phone. They tried to say that we should take the €100-plus extra charge (the difference between our original fee and the new fee), as it was only likely to go up.

We went onto their website, and found that by coming back a day later, the extra charge was reduced to €40, so we went back on the phone, and booked that crossing. There was around €80 difference between the various prices during that 24 hour period.

Incidentally, we arrived at Calais 5 hours early, and were offered the next crossing at €120 extra, or the one after that, half an hour later, at €0 extra. We took the one after 8O 

Gerald


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hour*



geraldandannie said:


> We've just returned from a trip across the water via the tunnel.
> 
> We originally booked it yonks ago, but we needed to change our return journey (bring it forward by 2 weeks) and were somewhat surprised at the hike in fee we were quoted by phone. They tried to say that we should take the €100-plus extra charge (the difference between our original fee and the new fee), as it was only likely to go up.
> 
> ...


€4 per minute saving. Who on earth makes the price matrix up for these shedules?

Trev.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Book as aerly as possible with Tesco vouchers. There are restricted numbers of places for Tesco vouchers and as they get more popular the places go earlier.
Several people on this forum have failed to get the times or dates that they want because they have sold their allocation of Tesco places.
Would never use CC or C&CC for crossings, in past few years it has been cheaper to book direct.
Gerry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

Aha

So what is to stop me booking (paying for - not Tesco deals) 2 x day trips for £54 each, use one out the other in?

Still trying to find a last minute deal for this weekend!

Trev.


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

_So what is to stop me booking (paying for - not Tesco deals) 2 x day trips for £54 each, use one out the other in? _

I'm sure you wont get away with that. 
But if you do please let me know!
Thanks


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Eurotunnel*



teemyob said:


> Aha
> 
> So what is to stop me booking (paying for - not Tesco deals) 2 x day trips for £54 each, use one out the other in?
> 
> Trev.


Always wondered on that one but never brave enough to try...
You have a go and let me know


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I know it's not the answer to the question, but I've just booked Norfolkline through the Caravan Club for £58 return for a five day trip in late September. I'll pay an extra £5 each way (CC half-price) on board to use the VIP lounge with comfy seats and non-stop coffee. When I checked yesterday the French ferry lot were offering the return trip for £48 but I vacillated and missed out.

I don't get sea-sick so conditions aren't a consideration unless:

1) It's too rough for the boat to sail
2) The French dockers/trawlermen/farmers are exercising their democratic rights and I enjoy five days in Dover Harbour (this happened to me in reverse from Dunkerque when travelling by train from Paris before the Chunnel - believe me, the sunrise over Dunkerque docks' railway station is *not* a romantic moment )

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

HI Roy. I checked with Seafrance yesterday for a trip out next week and back early October and the cheapest was £83. What times were you travelling?
Sid


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*SeaFrance*



SidT said:


> HI Roy. I checked with Seafrance yesterday for a trip out next week and back early October and the cheapest was £83. What times were you travelling?
> Sid


Hello Sid,

Lowest I can get for this weekend for Seafrance is £89

For Same dates in September £60 return.

Out 00:45 or 02:30
In 06:45

Trev.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

SidT said:


> HI Roy. I checked with Seafrance yesterday for a trip out next week and back early October and the cheapest was £83. What times were you travelling?
> Sid


Trouble is that every quotation is for a specific time and date:

I booked through the Caravan Club and got a substantial discount on the direct purchase price quoted by Norfolkline; the Murvi is under 6m long and under 3m high, which can also affect the quote; I'm travelling alone. I like to travel around midnight and all the best prices were on sailings from 2200 to 0200. On Sunday 21 September I'm on the 2359 departure from Dover and on Thursday 25 September I'm on the 2358 departure from Dunkerque. Cost £58 return.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------

